# Calf, normal feces



## Sheila

My son brought home three five-week-old jerseys, a heifer and twin bulls, two days ago. I raised a milk cow years ago, but I've forgotten a lot. He is worried that their feces are too loose. What is the normal consistency at that age? Should they be formed?

They had to be pretty stressed and need time to adjuist. It was a long ride. It's also awfully cold right now, all of which has to be effecting them.

Thanks.


----------



## Imissmygirls

If they are actually 5 weeks old they should be munching a bit on hay and grain already, not solely on milk.  Feces should be formed but not solid and hard and the color of regular poop... not the yellow of pure milk-fed.

Calves are often weaned by 8-10 weeks commercially and by that time should be eating 5 lbs grain/day, so you can gauge how much they should be building up to at this point.
I'd get them some probiotics asap to help their systems adjust to the feed changes and stress.   If the feces is runny, you have problems and need to treat immediately.   Get some pepto bismal into them to bind them up a bit and make sure they have plenty of good hay and fresh water.  Vet have pepto by the gallon and you can give them at least a 60 ml syringe full a couple times a day.
Between the probiotics and the pepto it may straighten them out, but Jerseys can go downhill fast, so you may want to just schedule a vet visit.


----------



## alyssa

Hi! I have myself asked this very question recently. I just got  an angus heifer and this is my first bottle calf. I have found little to no info on the feces matter on the net, but I asked my vet and she said that it should be loose (as all cows are) but not watery. If it is watery it is likely scours (diarrhea), this can be caused by several differnt things, including stress and diet change. I recommend (from my research) to try pro biotics, you can get them at the feed store, some walmarts, or your local veterinarian. It is relatively in expensive, I got mine for 1.62 from my vet. If that does not improve it visibly in the first day or two try scours pills (terramycin(sp?) is what I had) you can also get them from your vet or feed store.  Hope this helps  I am not a vet, this is just what I got from my research and my vet. If it doesnt work, soon, call your vet. They can get dehydrated easily and get pneumonia from it too.


----------

